# What is your favorite pumpkin dessert?



## bevz (Oct 15, 2009)

I need some ideas, my neighbor gave me five butternut squash. I made pies, cookies, bars, and I froze some pureed squash. (still have three squash to go yet).  Want to make a pumpkin roll, (something I never did before) pancakes and my favorite dessert. Called: Great Pumpkin Dessert at Tasteofhome.com


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 15, 2009)

pumpkin bread is also good, you can make lots, then freeze the bread.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 15, 2009)

I really like stewed pumpkin! Warm, sweet, almost transparent chunks of pumpkin. And It's so easy to make.

Steam in a large pot with lid, peeled and diced bite sized chunks of pumpkin in about an inch of water until translucient and tender. The liquid will increase as the pumpkin cooks. When the pumpkin is done, remove and sweeten the remaining liquid with sugar-to-taste making a simple syrup which is then added back to the cooked pumpkin. Serve as a vegetable side dish if not real sweet, or as a dessert. (Served on pound cake is one of my favorites.)

Or, here is another way I sometimes prepare it during holidays:

Stewed Pumpkin recipe, authentic colonial recipe, new england


----------



## merstar (Oct 15, 2009)

Check out the Pumpkin Ribbon Bread - third recipe down: 
RECIPE: any good pumpkin cake or bread recipes? - Dessert Exchange Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pumpkin flan*

I love pumpkin flan...you can find the recipe Mexican Pumpkin Flan | Flan Mexican Dessert Recipes

Ive tried this one and it is so good...the brandy flavoring really makes this dessert pop


----------



## sarah (Oct 16, 2009)

I looooove pumpkin so so much.It is so versatile.equally delcious in sweet as well as savoury dishes.
I love making PAULA DEEN'S PUMPKIN BARS with cream cheese frosting.They are just awsome.Another one of my favorites is PUMPKIN HALVA(let me know if u need the recipe).I also often make a PUMPKIN LAMB STEW which is awsome with nan or pita bread,or even chapati.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 16, 2009)

Pumpkin Cheesecake is delicious, if ultra-rich.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 16, 2009)

i love it june and it is my favorite pumpkin recipe. have an old recipes from a restaurant in Tacoma Washington. to die for.


----------



## granniero (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not a huge pie fan but love pumpkin. I make a mousse with a sugar free(or regular) vanilla pudding mix made with slightly less than amt of milk called for, beat in a cup of canned pumpkin puree,fold in half a tub or so of cool whip and 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of pumpkin pie spice. Chill and serve, yum! You can also crush ginger snaps and layer the mousse with crumbs and chopped nuts for a parfait.Also very good.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 19, 2009)

*share*



ChefJune said:


> Pumpkin Cheesecake is delicious, if ultra-rich.



can you share the recipe...thanks


----------

